# nature photographer, I start to record cello pieces (bach, prokofiev...)



## loicphotographer

Hello,

Before being a nature and sea photographer, I was cellist.

Actually I search how to associate music and photography for my work.

I have start by few records of Cello Suites bach
- prelude suite 1
- sarabande suite 2
- sarabande suite 4

Here in my website (in french, but just click on the player!)
the record quality is still poor, I had record just integrated mic dslr,
but I actually use a new studio micro.

Please give me your comments about this first trying in cello recording!

http://photographiesnaturemaritimes.e-monsite.com/pages/violoncelle.html


----------

